

The Web's Grain - ethnt
http://frankchimero.com/talks/the-webs-grain/transcript/

======
clay_to_n
Beautiful article about responsive design and technological impositions on
designers and people in general. Loved how beautiful and to the point the web
design and illustrations were. No scrolling hacks here.

------
jbish
If nothing else, this talk should remind us that there is no fold[1].
Embracing the idea of screen edgelessness is a great thing.

[1] [https://storify.com/xiwcx/there-is-no-
fold-1](https://storify.com/xiwcx/there-is-no-fold-1)

